# Paph. canhii and newest acquisitions



## Daniel Herrera (Jan 9, 2014)

*Newest acquisitions*

This are my other two newest acquisitions. Paphiopedilum sukhakulii aureum that came in bud! and Lepanthes escobariana that I got at a raffle in my local orchid society. 

















Growing tips are always welcome!


----------



## Dido (Jan 9, 2014)

Interesting and nice purchases, where did you get canhii.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2014)

The only person I know who had these and they survived had them growing in a mix with/or in live moss.
BTW, discretion wouldn't hurt.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2014)

Congrats -- nice group of plants.


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 9, 2014)

NYEric said:


> The only person I know who had these and they survived had them growing in a mix with/or in live moss.
> BTW, discretion wouldn't hurt.



Always a good idea.I didn't think it was legal here yet, but I don't keep constant track. If it is from the seller I believe I remember offering it, they were wild plants too.I have divisions of some Rands plants collected many many years ago and theyre still stubborn to grow.Good luck!


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes, I guess I need to be a bit more cautious. Thanks!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 10, 2014)

Yea, like delete your post please.


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 11, 2014)

Daniel Herrera said:


> Yes, I guess I need to be a bit more cautious. Thanks!



I have a few rules when it comes to Ebay.One is only buy from the same people,people who take the time to fill out their descriptions, and don't buy from outside of the country.That goes for no matter how tempting or cheap the price.I have received great plants,but have been burned with crap plants before. One time I even got plants potted with jungle crud and stone still attached to the roots. That's when I remembered the lot deals a certain Chinese seller was offering.


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Jan 11, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Yea, like delete your post please.



WOW! Is it really that bad?


----------



## Dido (Jan 11, 2014)

I would only remove the part of the one plant it is better for you I think. 
The others can remove the comment too if you want


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 11, 2014)

It's only bad if you don't want to take the risk that someone will spot your displaying an orchid that it is not lawful for you to own. If you like taking unnecessary risks, then leave it there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 11, 2014)

The whole thread can be deleted, but I don't think any admin. will do that without being asked to.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2014)

I wouldn't worry that much.


----------

